# Celina, OH - #524 YM Blk



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12397661

Mercer Co DP, #523 young male mostly blk, looks pure








[/img]


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

[/img]


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

The poor little thing looks so sad. And sitting on that wet floor must be very uncomfortable.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

bump


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

still listed


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

listing removed


----------

